
States where you're rich making less than $100,000 - Varcht
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/states-where-youre-rich-making-less-than-dollar100000/ss-BBS6mVD
======
gnat
"Story" is a link to a website's cover page for a slideshow where ... they can
get bent. Don't upvote based on title alone.

